# Excellent Response to Tutorials Request.



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The response to the tutorial request has been superb. 

I'll update this thread with all the tutorials we've accepted so far. (if yours isn't on the list don't panic - we'll be contacting you shortly with some tips to help improve things).


*Converting and Greenstuff*
*Converting Standard Chaos Marines to Plague Marines *
*
*True scale marine legs *
*
*Pinning *
*
*Simple Space Marine Thunder Hammers *
*
*How to make simple rock bases *
*
*Pre-Heresy Terminator Shoulder Pads *
*
*Making 40k Banners *
*
*Sternguard Combiflamers *
*
*Making a Monolith from a Cardboard Box *
*
*Simple Flamer to Melta Conversion *
*
*MK3 Iron Armor tutorial **
*Sternguard Combiflamers*
*Imperial Guard Medic Packs*
*Markerlights Made Easy*
*Muralized Extra Armour*
*Another method for Snow bases*
*Turning a Warrior (or 2) into an Immortal.*
*Pinning version 2*
*Making rivets on armour*
*Building A Base With A Wound Counter*
*Effective basing using free material*
*25mm/40mm 'Double' Bases*
*EASY basing ideas (using spures)*
*Converting Back Banners to Biker Banners*
*Rounded Biker Bases*
*Binary's Quad Bike Tutorial*
*Doktor von Svartmetall's limb-replacement clinic*
*Painting*
*Painting Bone & Bone Coloured Items *
*
*Airbrushing part 1 *
*
*How to Ink *
*
*Painting using a "Layering" technique *
*
*Marble Bases - by Ana *
*
*How I Paint Faces *
*
*How I Highlight Black Armour *
*
*Red: the color you hate to paint. *
*
*The painting of Eldrad, in a Saim-Hann theme. *
*
*Vehicle Painting Panic-style **
*LeeHarvey's take on Black Power Armor*
*Rust effect with real Rust*
*White Vet. Helmets / Armour*
*Painting Space Marine Helmet Lenses*
*RC's Approach on Standard Basing*
*Painting Ork Skin*
*Simple and Effective Metallics*
*Realistic Armor/Aircraft via Airbrush by Leeharvey.*
*SE-NMM Chrome - painting Wolf Priest by Ana*
*Terrain*
*Making Metal Rope Ladders*
*How to make alien straw plants*
*Cheap bunkers/objectives for 40k*
*Junk into scenery!*
*Simple improvised urban defense*
*Cheap rock formations!*
*Quick and Easy Hedgerows!*
*Landing Bay Base*
*How to really make a modular game board.*
*Bulkhead Doors*
*Basically FREE razor wire*
*Basically FREE chain link fence*
*Simple Dragon Teeth Pattern Tank Traps*
*Hot Glue into Lava.*
*Realistic Snow*
*Stone Wall Tutorial*
*Hill Tutorial*
*Tools of the Trade*
*Plastic Model DE-BONDER*
*Custom Pop-Rivet Tool*
*Shaking Paint Pots*
*Everything You Need For Warhammer. Ever.*
*Miscellaneous *
*The COMPLETE guide to prepping Resin Models*
*A guide to stripping miniatures with Dettol*
*How to convert (or pervert?) your partner to 40k*
 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/member.php?u=10291


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Updated with new entries.

Thanks for all the contributions so far guys. We're nearing the 100 mark :wink:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Updated with new articles. Keep them coming guys, these are superb!

*5 **annual supporter accounts have been awarded thus far.*

Congratulations to

*squeek*, *Commissar_riptor*, *RonSaikowski*, *Shogun_Nate* and *Shonuff*

If you've submitted three and i've missed you send me a PM.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd just like to say a personal thank you for these. A lot of them have been of particularly good quality, and some very ingenious. 

Get in guys!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

fantastic news guys. thanks for the great support.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Updated with a handful of new submissions and two new members to the supporters club.

Superb efforts so far guys. This is real awesome inspiring stuff.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

One of the biggest updates yet. 

Another 10 superb tutorials for your enjoyment. 

If you're on 1 or 2 get the 3rd in quick


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm hoping to get one up for doing greenstuff hair (for bald marines to have a 3/4 all over lol), bit like the AoBR Cpt. But I'm stuck on ideas for a 3rd.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Aye..and I still have plans to put up a tutorial on converting a regular space marine to a samurai marine along with some more cheap and easy terrain tutorials and various other things. I've just been so damned busy lately that I haven't had a chance . Oh well..I'm guessing there isn't a time limit heh heh heh. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

How do we submit these tutorials then? Do we just post them up in the tutorials section? Either way I am planning on doing a few


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

well ive submitted 2 more, will be doing one on lava and some others hopefully.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> How do we submit these tutorials then? Do we just post them up in the tutorials section? Either way I am planning on doing a few


Yep. They go for approval, and if they're up to standard they're posted.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Syph said:


> Yep. They go for approval, and if they're up to standard they're posted.


Cheers :good:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> Cheers :good:


Not a problem chap!

*Jezlad - *I've posted my 3rd tutorial up, thanks for the approval. There's 2 more in the pipeline, once I get a bit of time. 

There's been some absolutely first rate tutorials gone up, particularly Mr RonSaikowski (I think?!:crazy. 

:crazy:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the help, just submitted a couple. I hope they're ok!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

thats three accepted, an 2 more to come


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Another quick question. (before I ask it I want to make it clear that this is by no means me moaning or complaining that it is taking too long, I am merely just asking so as I have a rough idea)

How long does it take for a Tutorial to get proofread and a decision made on?


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Depends on how busy the mods are mate. At least 24 hours.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I submitted 2 so far but I think only one was accepted. I know what I'll do for the third, I'm saving it for when I need it (my secret trump card)

I read that in a rulebook!
:crazy:


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I just put in my third Tute last week and I'm wondering how the free annual supporter account is going to work for me considering that I actually paid for mine when I joined.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

LeeHarvey said:


> I just put in my third Tute last week and I'm wondering how the free annual supporter account is going to work for me considering that I actually paid for mine when I joined.


I would pm Jez if I were you


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I think I will.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Another amazing update.

15-20 new tutorials have been submitted over the past few weeks.

If you're on 1 or 2 get the 3rd in asap guys. This offer will end in two weeks!!


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I got my third in a while ago and I'm wondering how the free subscription will work since I paid for my current one when I joined the site in July? Also, are the rep bonuses still on offer? I haven't gotten one yet for my last tutorial.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

There is no "Rep for tutorials" policy.
If a tutorial is good it will get rep on its own virtues. And, due to the limitations of the rep system it may not be possible for one member to give you rep each time you make a good post.

The only guaranteed rep is for paid subscriptions, which you already got from me.

I'll also remind you that asking for rep is not only in extremely poor taste, but it is also against forum rules.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I wasn't asking for a +rep. I am just enquiring if that was still happening because for my last two, that's what happened. I was under the impression that Jezlad was offering rep to people who created tutorials as I recall reading that rep would be given for them in an email he sent my hotmail account when this was first started.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

If a post is deserving, rep will come.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*This offer has now Expired.*


----------

